# A couple neglected girls stingrays



## zangit (Aug 11, 2022)

Hello, I signed up because I am researching a couple of old girls stingray bikes that are being neglected.  

My aunts converted my grandfather's tool shed into the clubhouse for us (The Stingrays) back in the day.   (_’77 Fair Lady, Serial # DN513047 & ’81 Lil Chik, Serial #KS538534)_


----------



## Thee (Aug 11, 2022)

zangit said:


> Hello, I signed up because I am researching a couple of old girls stingray bikes that are being neglected.
> 
> My aunts converted my grandfather's tool shed into the clubhouse for us (The Stingrays) back in the day.   (_’77 Fair Lady, Serial # DN513047 & ’81 Lil Chik, Serial #KS538534)_
> 
> ...



They look like they are in beautiful condition to me!! Nice!!


----------



## Thee (Aug 11, 2022)

There is a “serial number research” thread and some guys that are human encyclopedia’s about these bikes, maybe try posting on there?


----------



## ADKBIKES (Aug 11, 2022)

wrong rear wheel on lil chik , but is a $100 wheel


----------



## nick tures (Aug 12, 2022)

fair lady looks all their tires replaced common,  lil chik has wrong bars should have small ape hangers, dealer could have put those on though, and back rim should be a s-7 nice bikes that will clean up


----------



## zangit (Aug 13, 2022)

Thank you so much everyone - I appreciate your expertise and will make good use of your time!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2022)

zangit said:


> Thank you so much everyone - I appreciate your expertise and will make good use of your time!



On any Schwinn bike that was made from 1976 and on had the actual build date stamped on the head badge next to the letter I.


----------



## zangit (Aug 13, 2022)

Oh, maybe this is one that was on one of them at some point.  It says eliminator 20 x 1.75


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 13, 2022)

zangit said:


> Oh, maybe this is one that was on one of them at some point.  It says eliminator 20 x 1.75
> 
> View attachment 1679065




Is that a Schwinn rim? I don't see any knurling. It should be stamped with _Schwinn Tubular_ S-2 or S-7.


----------



## zangit (Aug 16, 2022)

It isn't.


----------

